# 190 NSW - Moral obligation



## Jacoblim (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi all 

I am looking to apply for 190 NSW sponsorship visa and concerned about the initial 2 year commitment to live and work in NSW. I understand that it is only a moral obligation to live and work in NSW. But I am concerned that my visa will get cancelled, or affect RRV and citizenship application later down the track (although some agents assured me otherwise). 

I also note that NSW Department does not give a Letter of Release. This means that NSW will not consider the merits of personal circumstances (e.g. have a job offer from another state or unable to find a job in NSW) because it is their strict policy not to give a release. Therefore, if I were to move to another state I will most likely not have the blessings of the NSW Department. 

Can anyone shed light on the nature of this "moral obligation" thing? 

Jacob


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to apply for 190 NSW sponsorship visa and concerned about the initial 2 year commitment to live and work in NSW. I understand that it is only a moral obligation to live and work in NSW. But I am concerned that my visa will get cancelled, or affect RRV and citizenship application later down the track (although some agents assured me otherwise).
> 
> ...


Question:

Taking up residency in a new home, being granted the opportunity to live in a better place for you and your (future) children... is it really good for your karma if the first thing you do something you aren't supposed to, even if it is "only immoral"?

If I didn't want to live under the terms of the 190 visa I would not apply for 190 visa. I would apply for a visa with terms that I can accept (189?)


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to apply for 190 NSW sponsorship visa and concerned about the initial 2 year commitment to live and work in NSW. I understand that it is only a moral obligation to live and work in NSW. But I am concerned that my visa will get cancelled, or affect RRV and citizenship application later down the track (although some agents assured me otherwise).
> 
> ...


No one can predict what the future holds for those who do not honor their commitment. The general consensus is that it may affect future visa applications or even citizenship. It is actually quite simple, if you do not intend to reside in the state do not apply for it. The whole idea of issuing one with this Visa is so that one can contribute to the state. Many however just see this as a free ticket to Australia. My honest opinion is that they will become more strict with these requirements in the coming years. But like I said, who knows?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I know the ACT has begun informing DHA of applicants with an "obligation not met" status.

This was posted by a MARA agent online:

"I know the topic of the obligation to live and work in the Sponsoring State for a subclass 190 visa is often discussed.

Many advise that this is just a "moral obligation" and not required. 

This is not the case. Some States are now actively pursuing non compliance and have successfully had sc190 visas cancelled for applicants not meeting their obligations of living and working in the sponsoring state, using cancellation provisions in the Migration Act.

Subdivision C - Visas based on incorrect information may be cancelled.

Raul T Senise

Registered Migration Agent

MARN 0636699"

Just sharing info, not speaking to the accuracy of the info.

There have been instances of states/territory's giving their blessing to applicants who want to move elsewhere (aka release letter) - and some states/territory's that outright refuse to publicly as a matter of policy (e.g. NSW).


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to apply for 190 NSW sponsorship visa and concerned about the initial 2 year commitment to live and work in NSW. I understand that it is only a moral obligation to live and work in NSW. But I am concerned that my visa will get cancelled, or affect RRV and citizenship application later down the track (although some agents assured me otherwise).
> 
> ...


Related news


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Authorities are enforcing this apparently. If you cannot commit to live in the state that nominates you for 190, please do not apply it.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...nts-face-deportation-if-they-move-other-areas

I believe that people can find the job definitely for those who have state nomination because State usually sends an invitation to someone from offshore who has outstanding work experience or someone onshore who has a job.

It is really rare to see State invites those who has no work experience.

Since they have related work experience, they should be able to find a job in a reasonable period.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

I think anyone migrating to Australia to be "immoral" should probably just stay where they are, glad to see they are cracking down on this sort of thing. In all honesty one of the reasons I am spending so much money and getting ready to uproot my entire life is to get away from all this shadyness... I truly believe in mateship and a fair go, and to me that means taking your obligations seriously. I have very good contacts in Queensland where I could work no problem the day I arrive, but I applied for a 190 to NSW and it never once crossed my mind not to honor my two year commitment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunshine12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> i have query regarding 190 visa
> ...


Are you in Australia or offshore?

Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

I did my first entry last month and came back to the country where I'm currently employed in. My "should not enter after" date is in 2024. Correct my understanding on this. This means that I can stay offshore as long as it does not cross 2024 date. If I enter Australia just 1 day before this last date, I can live indefinitely, am I right?

Other question I have is that, can I buy a property in another state other than the nominated state? Would it be an issue? 

Appreciate it if someone can answer my questions. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my first entry last month and came back to the country where I'm currently employed in. My "should not enter after" date is in 2024. Correct my understanding on this. This means that I can stay offshore as long as it does not cross 2024 date. If I enter Australia just 1 day before this last date, I can live indefinitely, am I right?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. You can buy as long as you don’t live in it 

Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. You can buy as long as you don’t live in it
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your quick reply NB.


----------



## krishnaprasaderumodi (May 5, 2019)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to apply for 190 NSW sponsorship visa and concerned about the initial 2 year commitment to live and work in NSW. I understand that it is only a moral obligation to live and work in NSW. But I am concerned that my visa will get cancelled, or affect RRV and citizenship application later down the track (although some agents assured me otherwise).
> 
> ...


Any update on this thread? @jacoblim Were you successful?


----------

